# Hutch



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi, where my husband was working there dog brought a ferret home, in the mean time they had it vet checked and neutered, at the moment it lives in a hutch in the stable. We are going to take it on as a pet for the kids, wil it be ok living in a big double hutch on the patio shaded from the sun, thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

As long as there is plenty of room in there and it is warm and waterproof I can't see it being a problem. I would suggest room for a run/pen though, so it can get exercise and have a good area to play in.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah i agree with kay. we have a couble hutch within a huge run with roof so they can't escape.


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

Just would add not in full sun, they can get very hot, so some shade is appreciated

I have mine in large runs, where they get early morning sun on one side and then go into shade followed by late afternoon/evening sun (well when we have it that is)

On very hot days I fill plastic bottles with water and freeze then wrap in towels, so that they cn use them to cool down (or play with)

the main thing though is draught proof and dry and plenty of play space


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Did someone call me?


----------

